# المنتديات العلمية > منتدى طلاب العلم والمدرسين >  >  اول يوم دراسي << الكل يدخل

## دموع الوحدة

*سلام على ارواحكم*

*مسائكم/صباحكم*
*عسل وقشطة*

*اليوم بدأ الدوام المدرسي للطلاب*
*وقبل اسبوع بدأ الدوام المدرسي لطلاب الجامعات*
*وقبله باسبوع لهيئة التدريس*
*فالييووم*
*حابين نعرف*
*كل واحد وشو صار له في اول يووم*
*وشو سوى كيف تكشخ*
*وتعدل نام والا راح مواصل*
*وشو فطر << اهم شيء*
*ووو*
*كل شيء تقولوه*

*وطبعا قبل*
*تجاوبوا على هالاسئلة علشان نعرف*
** العمر :*
** يدرس والا يشتغل اذا يدرس في اي مرحلة واي صف :*
** الجامعه او المدرسة اللي يدرس فيها او يدرّس فيها:*

*يللا تفاعلوا مع الموضوع* 
*استناكم اذا شفت تفاعل بنزل انا بعد*
*انا الفته مو منقول << كف*

----------


## عنيده

انا اول وحده ببتدي ..

انا صار لي اسبوع من داومت او يوم كنت ميتانسه اني بشوف ربي و جذي ..

لكن مدرستي الله يهداهم فحصونا و طبعوا ع ايدي اني اوكيه سليمه عشان اقدر ادش الصفوف ..

كان حلو اليوم الاول ..

استمريت ثلاث ايام بس و الرابع غبت ..

تعبت حدي ..

ماخذه اجازه اربعه اشهر و بعدها اداوم مره وحده ما يصير ..

و بما ان اليوم السبت اجازه بكره مدرسه الله يستر بس ..

متنرفزه حدي .. 

و الاسبوع اللي رحت في المدرسه طبعا ما رحت النادي من التعب لووول ,, 

وهذا كان يومي و نسيت اقول اول يوممن الوناسه مااكلت شي الظهر طلعت وياه البنات القرووب و رحنا اكلنا بره ..

وبس ..

موفقين،،

----------


## الفراش الفاطمي

اني في ثاني متوسط 
في المدرسه الاولى
نفس البنات الي كانو ويايي العام
طبعا نمت بس فطوري علكه ههه
عمري 13 
ماادري وشو اقول
بس اول يوم اتفقنا نلبس 
كل شي وردي 
وشعري ذيل الحصان <<<< حشا حتى شكلها وصفته 
خلاص اول يوم تعـــــــــــب 
وبــــــــــــــــــــس 
مشكوره خيتو ع الطرح الحلو 
بانتظارجديدكـ
تحياتيـ ..

----------


## دموع الوحدة

> انا اول وحده ببتدي ..
> ياهلا خية حياك تفضلي غردي انا صار لي اسبوع من داومت او يوم كنت ميتانسه اني بشوف ربي و جذي ..
>  اي اول يووم يكوون الواحد مشتقة لصديقاته وكذا ويبغى يسولف وياهم ويشوف العالملكن مدرستي الله يهداهم فحصونا و طبعوا ع ايدي اني اوكيه سليمه عشان اقدر ادش الصفوف ..
>  احنا لحد الحين ما سووا شيء !! خلهم يطبعوا بعدين مو اول يووم على الاقل تضيع حصص لووووولكان حلو اليوم الاول ..
>  الحمد لله اهم شيء استانستياستمريت ثلاث ايام بس و الرابع غبت ..
>  
> شكلك تحبي الغياب تعبت حدي ..
>  اول يووم تعبة بقوة وبعنف وبشدة بعد ماخذه اجازه اربعه اشهر و بعدها اداوم مره وحده ما يصير ..
>  اي والله صدقتي عاد طويلة هالاجازة فيه فررق صايرو بما ان اليوم السبت اجازه بكره مدرسه الله يستر بس ..
> ...



*نورتي غناتي*
*الله يوفقك يارب السنة وتجيبي احسن المعدلات*
*ونتعوود قرريب على جو المدرسة*

*دموعهـ*

----------


## دموع الوحدة

> اني في ثاني متوسط 
> *ياهلا واللهـ فديتهم الصغار اللي في ثاني متوسط <<* في المدرسه الاولى
> *اهاا اول ثانوي اشووف بنات واجد من مدرستكم*
> *كنت ابغى اروحها لما كنت في متوسط بس الله ماكتب*نفس البنات الي كانو ويايي العام
> *زين تمام وناسة يعني مهيصيين*طبعا نمت بس فطوري علكه ههه
> 
> *بما اني طالبة فلا تعليق على العلكة اهم شيء هذه في الحياه*عمري 13 
> *العمر كله يارب*ماادري وشو اقول
> *قولي اللي صار اليوم* بس اول يوم اتفقنا نلبس 
> ...



*مشكورة غناتي على المرور*
*اهم شيء اليوم على خير وشفتي صاحباتش واستانستوا*
*وخلصت الاجازة وبدأ الجد*
*وخلاص من يوم الثلاثاء او الاثنين خلاص تبدي المذاكرة* 
*والله يوفقنا جميع يارب*

*دموعهـ*

----------


## الفراش الفاطمي

يلا عاد الحين انتين دمووووووووعه
جاوبينا يعني انتين بعد تدرسي 
بانتظارش وكلي شوق 
تحياتيـ ..

----------


## دموع الوحدة

*احم احم* 
*ان شاء الله تآمري انتي يالفراش الفاطمي*

*أنا عمري 17*
*في صف ثالث ثانوي << ادعوا لي يعني*
*في الثانوية السادسة بالقطيف* 
*رحت مواصلة* 
*فطرت حلاوه وشيبسات مع السهره قبل لا اروح المدرسة << خوش فطور*
*اليووم انا حسيته بقووهـ تعيس لان نقلونا من مبنى لمبنى ثاني*
*بس اثنينهم في تركيا*
*بس القديم كانوا بيتيين مفتوحين على بعض والحين مبنى حكومي*
*الاول كنا ملمومين على بعض وكذا وبسرعه اشوف صديقاتي*
*الحين ماعجبني الوضع ابدا*
*رغم ان مدرستنا تفصيلها حليوو وكذا لا ووردية بعد << اهم شيء*
*بس مادري* 
*لحد الحين ماحسيت بالانتماء مو عاجبني المكان*
*ذكرياتي كلها هناك*
*ايووه وكذا مرة اضيع ادخل ثاني بدل فصلنا خخخخخخخخخخخخخ*
*ووناسة ولاول مرة في تاريخ المدرسة*
*المديرة تتكرم وتطلعنا من 9 ونصصصصصصصصصصصصصصص*
*مو مصدقة لحد يومي*
*وبما انه شيء غريب شكلها المديرة غصبن عنها سوت كذا*
*قامت وخربت فرحتنا وقالت* 
*وبكره الخروج 12 ونص !!!!!!*
*دوام كامل حسبي الله عليها وشو ندرس!!*
*شفت صديقاتي واستانست ومعلماتي وسلمت عليهم*
*بس ما استوعبت اني في ثالث*
*حتى لما يقولوا لينا المعلمات ثالث !!*
*احسهم غلطانين ههههههههههههههه*
*احم احم صرت كبيرة خلاص باقي سنة واروح الجامعهـ*
*بعدين رجعت البيت*
*وكنت متكسسسسرة بقوة زي ايام الاختبارات*
*رجايلي مو قادرة تحملني*
*وعمودي الفقري وظهري كل الاوجاع فيهم*
*والصداع وصل حدهـ انا قايلة باخذ وياي بندوول بس لما وصلنا عند البيت المثالي ذكرت اني ما اخذت وتازمت زيادة لوووووول*
*ورجعت كلمت توام روحي لانها مو وياي في المدرسة*
*وعلى طووووووول*
*الى السرير خخخخخخخخخخخ << حبيبي هااع*
*وبس وخلص يوم* 
*وعفر بكره بيعطونا انجلش ومالي خلق احضر لوووول*
*واتفقنا انا وصديقاي اعتراض على قصر الاجازة*
*مانشتري الدفاتر الا يوم الاربعاء هههههههههههههههههههههههههه*
*ايه وبعد لبست اليوم وردي هااع*
*وبس وسلامتكم*

*ننتظر باقي الاعضاء*

*دموعهـ*

----------


## احلى ماخلق ربي

ثاني متوسط
المدرسة الثامنة 
ع ــــــــــمري13
مع صاحباتي وبكرة بينقلونا الى مدرسة في تركيا
فطووووري بس ماء وجالكسي على حساب صديقتي>>>مافي شي ماقالته
اتفقنا نلبس بني 
ذيل الحصان
رحت مواصلة
بس كااااااااان مرررة حر وتعب

----------


## عفاف الهدى

والله حركات الناس مدارس وكشخه 
واني 
يومي كان جلست من الصبح ما احد وياي عالمسن 
الكل دوااام والمسن فاضي :sad2:  

انتظرت الى الظهر اول الواصلات الفراش الفاطمي وانتعش المسن بسوالف المدرسه :bigsmile: 
وقضيت الصبح استعد لعيد ميلادي بالليل بس الفروشه عيت تعطيني هديتي قالت اليوم بتجيبها  :rolleyes: 

كأني داخله بالغلط وطلعت عن الموضوع .........بره بره  :weird: 
حبيت اسلم عليكم وادعي للطلاب والطالبات  بالتوفيق

ودموع حبيبتي مشكوره عالموضوع وصلنا خير 
عرفنا مدرستكم .....واسطه هناك :wink:

----------


## مجنونة وحلوة

اول متووسط... 
    مدرسة السادسة 
  عـــ م ــري 12 داخلة 13..هع
           فطوووري..
              7777
               777
                77
                 7 
                ماء او عصير وفطيرة 
                                  موفقييييييييييين.. 
تحياتي.. مجنونة وحلوة

----------


## قمر دنياي

اول متوسط 
المدرسه الخامسه 
فطوري 
شوكلاته وعصير هههههههه

يسلمو على الموضوع الحلو

----------


## دموع الوحدة

> ثاني متوسط
> 
> المدرسة الثامنة 
> ع ــــــــــمري13
> مع صاحباتي وبكرة بينقلونا الى مدرسة في تركيا
> فطووووري بس ماء وجالكسي على حساب صديقتي>>>مافي شي ماقالته
> اتفقنا نلبس بني 
> ذيل الحصان
> رحت مواصلة
> ...



 

*ياااهلا والله*
*تدري الثامنة مدرسة امي لووووووووووول*
*ايهـ انتون داومتوا في المبنى القديم اول يوم*
*احنا المبنى الجديد*
*حر خية انا رحت مستشورة شعري وقاصتنه عن حساب بقصه شفت الحر والمدرسة تغلي*
*ولا فكرت افله بعد*
*ان شاء الله عجبش المبنى الجديد*
*موفقة خيوو*

*دموعهـ*

----------


## دموع الوحدة

> والله حركات الناس مدارس وكشخه 
> واني 
> يومي كان جلست من الصبح ما احد وياي عالمسن 
> الكل دوااام والمسن فاضي << اني خليت مسني مفتووح هههههههه علشان البنات اللي فاضيين زيش ماعندهم شيء لا يتوحشوا لحالهم فخليت مسني مفتووح ورحت المدرسة هااع
> 
> انتظرت الى الظهر اول الواصلات الفراش الفاطمي وانتعش المسن بسوالف المدرسه<< ايه اول يووم مغامرات كله سوالف 
> وقضيت الصبح استعد لعيد ميلادي بالليل بس الفروشه عيت تعطيني هديتي قالت اليوم بتجيبها << كل عام وانت بخير غناتي عسى استانستي وطلع عدل العيد ميلاد وكشخة
> 
> كأني داخله بالغلط وطلعت عن الموضوع .........بره بره << عادي اطلعي واخذي راحتش 
> ...



 
*استنى سالفة الواسطة* 
*منورة هداااوي* 

*دموعهـ*

----------


## دموع الوحدة

> اول متووسط... 
> 
> مدرسة السادسة 
> عـــ م ــري 12 داخلة 13..هع
> فطوووري..
> 7777
> 777
> 77
> 7 
> ...



 
*تماموو السادسة في وجه مدرستنا متوسط*
*يقوولوا تمام المدرسة* 
*الله يوفقك يارب*

*مشكورة على المرور*

----------


## دموع الوحدة

> اول متوسط 
> المدرسه الخامسه 
> فطوري 
> شوكلاته وعصير هههههههه 
> 
> يسلمو على الموضوع الحلو



 
*الخامسة ارامكو ؟!*
*اللي في المحدود*
*الله يسلمك يارب*
*موفقة*
*دموعهـ*

----------


## أموله

*ههههههههـ* 

*بعدني مـآبدي* 

*(= ابتدآئي آخر شي ، هووع*

*.. لي رحت بقول لكم شصآر ~!!.*

*(= بالتوفيق لكم جمييع*

*انا بالمدرسه الخامسسه الابتدآئيه بروح سآدسس*

----------


## الفراش الفاطمي

صراحه خيتو اموله 
خمنت عليش اكبر من سنش 
ماتوقعتش صغيره العمر كله 
بس توقعتش اكبر مني 
بانتظار اول يوم لش 
تحياتيـ ..

----------


## احلى ماخلق ربي

*ياااهلا والله*
*تدري الثامنة مدرسة امي لووووووووووول*
*ايهـ انتون داومتوا في المبنى القديم اول يوم*
*احنا المبنى الجديد*
*حر خية انا رحت مستشورة شعري وقاصتنه عن حساب بقصه شفت الحر والمدرسة تغلي*
*ولا فكرت افله بعد*
*ان شاء الله عجبش المبنى الجديد*
*موفقة خيوو* 

*دموعهـ*
*لاخيتوا احنا مادرسنا في المبنى القديم*
*رحنا عن بندرس بس نقلونا الى مدرسة في المحدود*
*والسنة ذي نقلونا المدرررسة مرة حلووووة بس كبيرة وضيع*

----------


## قمر دنياي

> *الخامسة ارامكو ؟!*
> *اي ارامكو* 
> *اللي في المحدود*
> *صح*
> *الله يسلمك يارب*
> 
> *موفقة* 
> *دموعهـ*



 
قمر دنياي

----------


## الاحساس المرهف

*بالاول يسلموو على الموضوع الروعة*
*اني جاية عشان اقول اني بعد في المدرسة التوسطة*
*الخامسةبالقطيف ارامكو يعني نفس مدرسة قمر دنياي* 
*بس اني في سنه3*
*ومشكورة مرة ثانية على الموضوع الحلو*
*تحيتتي*

----------


## عاشقة المستحييل

*مووضوع حلو دخل مزآجي* 
*لي عووده دموعتي << بمآ آنهآ مرت من هنآ حبت تخلي لهآ آثر وشسمه اللحين مشغوله بتقوم << قصة حيآتهآ من بصمه* 
*سي يوو..!*

----------


## احلى توته

أولا حبيت أشكرك ع الموضوع الحلو والشيق
والحين اقول لكم شسويت في المدرسه
اني عمري 16سنه في ثاني ثنوي 
المدرسه الثانويه الرابعه
نمت وخست نوم بعد هههههه
فطوري فطيرة زعتر وطبعا لازم اشرب يانسون  :amuse: 
وشعري ذيل حصان ونفخت القصه شوي 
وووو وش اقول بعد  :rolleyes: 
اي ما صارت ياي ولا وحده من صديقاتي  :sad2:  بس الحمد لله الفصل الحلو والمعلمات حلويين
وكان يووم مميز وتعرفات على بنات وااجد  :wink: 
وبــــسـ ...
 :amuse:

----------


## دموع الوحدة

> *ههههههههـ* 
> 
> *بعدني مـآبدي* 
> 
> *(= ابتدآئي آخر شي ، هووع*
> 
> *.. لي رحت بقول لكم شصآر ~!!.*
> 
> *(= بالتوفيق لكم جمييع*
> ...



 
*!!!!!!!!!!!!!*
*عن جد*
*تمزحـــــــــــــــــــي*
*ماتوقعت سآآدس ابتدائي*
*توقت كذا ثالث متوسط اول ثانوي*
*انصدمت عفر* 
*ماشاء الله يبين عليش اكبر*
 :embarrest: 
*يللا ننتظر بكرهـ تجي وتقولي لينا وشو صار* 
 :amuse: 
*مو تحاتي واجد الفجر* 
 :toung: *زين ماما << هااع طلعت كبيرة اني عفر*

*موفقة*
*وعام دراسي موفق*

*دموعهـ*

----------


## دموع الوحدة

> صراحه خيتو اموله 
> خمنت عليش اكبر من سنش 
> ماتوقعتش صغيره العمر كله 
> بس توقعتش اكبر مني 
> بانتظار اول يوم لش 
> تحياتيـ ..



*زيي عفر انا بعد توقعتها اكبر*
*صحيح حولت وانا اقرا اللي بالوردي* 
*حياش*

----------


## دموع الوحدة

> *ياااهلا والله*
> 
> *تدري الثامنة مدرسة امي لووووووووووول*
> *ايهـ انتون داومتوا في المبنى القديم اول يوم*
> *احنا المبنى الجديد*
> *حر خية انا رحت مستشورة شعري وقاصتنه عن حساب بقصه شفت الحر والمدرسة تغلي*
> *ولا فكرت افله بعد*
> *ان شاء الله عجبش المبنى الجديد*
> *موفقة خيوو* 
> ...



 
*مافهمت يعني الحين انتي مو الثامنة*
*رحتي المحدود الخامسة؟!*
*والا الثامنة المبنى الجديد اللي في تركيا ؟!*

----------


## دموع الوحدة

> *بالاول يسلموو على الموضوع الروعة*
> 
> *اني جاية عشان اقول اني بعد في المدرسة التوسطة*
> *الخامسةبالقطيف ارامكو يعني نفس مدرسة قمر دنياي* 
> *بس اني في سنه3*
> *ومشكورة مرة ثانية على الموضوع الحلو*
> 
> *تحيتتي*



*حركات تماموو ان شاء الله تشوفوا بعض* 
*وتعرفوا بعض وتصيروا صديقات* 
*موفقين*
*دموعهـ*

----------


## دموع الوحدة

> *مووضوع حلو دخل مزآجي* 
> 
> *لي عووده دموعتي << بمآ آنهآ مرت من هنآ حبت تخلي لهآ آثر وشسمه اللحين مشغوله بتقوم << قصة حيآتهآ من بصمه* 
> 
> *سي يوو..!*



 
*ياهلا والله نورتي*
*انتظرك مو تطولي* 
 :embarrest: 

*دموعهـ*

----------


## دموع الوحدة

> أولا حبيت أشكرك ع الموضوع الحلو والشيق
> 
> والحين اقول لكم شسويت في المدرسه
> اني عمري 16سنه في ثاني ثنوي 
> المدرسه الثانويه الرابعه
> نمت وخست نوم بعد هههههه
> فطوري فطيرة زعتر وطبعا لازم اشرب يانسون 
> وشعري ذيل حصان ونفخت القصه شوي 
> وووو وش اقول بعد 
> ...



*ياهلا والله ببنات الرابعه*
*وناسة اصغر مني بسنة*
*اممممم*
*تدري تشوقت اعرفك* 
*عفر بنات واجد اعرفهم هناك*
*كنت في اي متوسطة واي ابتدائي*
*صرتي وياي من قبل*
 :toung: *<< خلها تقول قصة حياتها*
*ايه اشوف صديقاتي اللي في الرابعه ماصاروا وي بعض*
*شكلهم تنحسوا مدرستكم السنة* 
*موفقة قلبوو*

*دموعهـ*

----------


## احلى توته

> *ياهلا والله ببنات الرابعه*
> 
> *يا هــلا فيك* 
> *وناسة اصغر مني بسنة*
> *اي*
> *اممممم*
> *تدري تشوقت اعرفك* 
> *بصراحه اني بعــد* 
> *عفر بنات واجد اعرفهم هناك*
> ...



دمتِ بخــــير
...
لكـ أرق التحايا
ـتووتهـ

----------


## الفراش الفاطمي

بانتظار اول يوم دراسي لاموله والباقي 
تحياتيـ ..

----------


## طفلة تحت المطر

أني في ثآآني متوسط "الأولىآ" 


عمري 13 

مآآتغيرنآآ إللي ويآآيي اللعآآم هم نفسهم السنه بس صرآآحه تمنيت أصير مع بنت عمي فرووشه 

طبعاً كنت فآآله شعري << أدري بتقولوآ حر 

بس صرآآحه بعدين فوحت و رفعته بعضآآضه 

طبعآً مطقمه أني و فروووشه والبنآآت نلبس وردي 

بس ونآآآسه أول يووم 

أول مآآدخلت المدرسه صديقتي وآآقفه جنبي ولآآ إنتبهت ليهآآ << فشله

اممم فطوري كآآن 

اممم أصلآً مآآ فطرت 

مآآنمت عدل لأن بنت أختي نآآيمه ويآآنآآ تبغآآني أستشور شعرهآآ فمآآ نمت إللآآ 11:40وقعدت 2:10 

ونآآآسه لكن أول إسبوع كآآن كل يطلعونآآ السآآعه 11

بس صرآآحه معلمآآتي مآآ عجبوني 
<< كأني طولت

المهم هدآآ كل اللي صآآر ويآآيي 

سيـ..ـيآ ..~

----------


## أموله

:in_love: 


*×_× مو لهدرجه صرتي امي مره وحده هههههه !!~*

*،، عقبال ماصير بالجامعه واجي اقول لكم وش صار اول يوم ^.** 

*اول يوم ونـآصه !!~*
*.. المديره قعدت تهزأ وتتقول بكره تجون بكمامات ومطهر* 
*وآلي ماشوفها لابسه بطلعها بره *_** 
*وحنـآ نسمع من أذون ونخر من اذون* 

*ولآآآآآآآآآآآآآآ جديددد*

*فطوري* 

*شربت*
*حليب ساخن* 




*هوووع يعطيك ربي العـآفيه* 

*ماـآننحرم من هيك افكـآر روعه*

----------


## احلى ماخلق ربي

*مافهمت يعني الحين انتي مو الثامنة*

*رحتي المحدود الخامسة؟!*
*والا الثامنة المبنى الجديد اللي في تركيا ؟!*
المبنى الجديد الي في تركيا

----------


## الفراش الفاطمي

طفلوووووووه
حتى اني تمنيتش ويايي  :embarrest:  يلا السنه الجايه ان شاء الله 
اموووووووووله 
هههههههههه
 ترى بعدني مو مصدقه انش في سادس احسش في ثانوي :huuh: 
خلاص باحاول اصدق  :toung: 
تحياتيـ ..

----------


## عاشقة المستحييل

*جيت وحيآني الله ههه* 
*طبعاً آنآ توني صغييره بسم الله علي في آول متوسط المدرسه الثآنيه في آم الحمآم كح كح* 
*وطبعاً عمري 13 العمر كله يآرب**وفطوري قآلو لي آفطري بس مآفطرت قلت ليهم آي آنآ بآرجع من الخوف وآكل بعد ! ههههههه* 
*وطبعاً شسمه آول يوم ونآآآآسه بقوووه من بعد آربع شهور آشوف حبآيب قلبي آحـم* 
*وطبعاً << يآكثر مآتقولهآ .. طقمت كل شي آحمر يآحووبني لي..* 
*وبمآ آن المدرسه جديده علي فـ مثل الهبله مآ آدل ولآشي وآضيع فصلنآ وآروح ثآني لو ثآلث احسبه فصلي هههه* 
*بس يآوييلي آول يوم يآعمري آنآ كنت آمشي مع صديقتي طآحت من يدي ورقه كنت مآسكتهآ كنت بآخدهآ من الأرض إلآ رآسي يكفخ بحديده وتهي جآني صدآع وصآرت جبهتي بنفسجيه منتخفه خخخ شكلها صآر تووحفه بجد* 
*الموهيييم هذآ كل اللي صآر << وآخيراً خصلت بعد ثرثرتهآ هآلثرثآره..~*
*وسي يوو فرووش ..!*

----------


## رووحي معاك

موضوع رائع يعطيك العافيه
........................
اني في اول ثانوي في الثانيه بالقطيف 
عمري 15
صراحه اول يوم حسيته زفففففففت
لان حبايب قلبي بعيدين عني
صاروا هم في مدرسه واني في مدرسه
ولا احد اعرفه معاي في فصل
وتمنيت تصير وياي صديقتي بس ماصارت ..خساره :sad2: 
اي بس صراحه حبيت المعلمات لان عن جد يدخلوا القلب
اخلاقهم حليوه وشرحهم كمان حليو






تحياتي......

----------


## الفراش الفاطمي

عاشقه المستحيل 
هههههههههه
هذا مو موضوعي بس من اعجابي به دائما هنا  :embarrest: 
وبعدين حتى انتين صغيره اهى اهى  :sad2: 
 والله توقعتش اكبر العمر كله يارب 
وسالفه الحديده عاد من اول يوم ههه :deh: 
وكل الشكر لدمعوووه موضوعها مو اني  :toung: 
ههههههههه
روحي معاك خيتو لازم اول يوم زفت
يعني متعودين  :amuse: 
تحياتيـ ..

----------


## عفاف الهدى

عشوق 
والله عطيتش عمر اكبر 

واسم الله عليش من هالحدايد 


روحي معاك
يلا خيو مرحلة جديده وان شاء الله حلوه
وتكوين صداقات جديده حلو في هالمرحله

بالتوفيق غناتي لكل الطالبات

----------


## دموع الوحدة

> أني في ثآآني متوسط "الأولىآ" 
> 
> 
> عمري 13 
> العمر كله يارب
> 
> مآآتغيرنآآ إللي ويآآيي اللعآآم هم نفسهم السنه بس صرآآحه تمنيت أصير مع بنت عمي فرووشه 
> ان شاء الله تصيري وياها السنة الجاية 
> او في ثانوي  
> ...





شكله كان وناااسة حليوو اول يوم تصير مواقف عبيطة
وحليووة ايام متوسط
موفقه في السنة الدراسية الجديدة

----------


## دموع الوحدة

> *×_× مو لهدرجه صرتي امي مره وحده هههههه !!~*
> *خخخخخخخخخخخخ والله جد طلعتي صغيره ماتوقعت هااع*
> 
> *،، عقبال ماصير بالجامعه واجي اقول لكم وش صار اول يوم ^.** 
> *امممم كل اني ضبعت اخاف ما اعرف استخدم الكمبيوتر ههههههههههههههههه*
> 
> 
> *اول يوم ونـآصه !!~*
> *.. المديره قعدت تهزأ وتتقول بكره تجون بكمامات ومطهر* 
> ...



الله يعافيك يارب
سنة دراسية موفقه
اكرفي السنة علشان تتعودي على الاختبارات السنة الجاية
هاع
دموعهـ

----------


## دموع الوحدة

> *مافهمت يعني الحين انتي مو الثامنة*
> 
> *رحتي المحدود الخامسة؟!*
> *والا الثامنة المبنى الجديد اللي في تركيا ؟!*
> 
> المبنى الجديد الي في تركيا



*اهاا تمام*
*امي هناك عفر*
*وبنات خالاتي ثنتين صاروا وياكم*
*مع دمج المدارس* 
*نورتي*
*خية*

----------


## دموع الوحدة

> طفلوووووووه
> حتى اني تمنيتش ويايي  يلا السنه الجايه ان شاء الله 
> اموووووووووله 
> هههههههههه
> ترى بعدني مو مصدقه انش في سادس احسش في ثانوي
> خلاص باحاول اصدق 
> تحياتيـ ..



*ان شاء الله تصيروا مع بعض السنة الجاية*
*ابدا مايناسبها*
*لالالا*
*تحاولي*
*فيه واحد حاول استمل << حلفي* 

*منورة*

----------


## دموع الوحدة

> *جيت وحيآني الله ههه* 
> 
> *طبعاً آنآ توني صغييره بسم الله علي في آول متوسط المدرسه الثآنيه في آم الحمآم كح كح*
> *طلعت ضبعه اني واني مو دارية* 
> *وطبعاً عمري 13 العمر كله يآرب*
> *يعني انتين اذا قلتي العمر كله يارب اني وشو اقول*
> *مايصير المفروض نقولي عمري 13*
> *واني اقول العمر كله يارب*
> *الحين وشو ارد عليش خخخخخخخخخ*
> ...



فروش اغااار
وشو شوفي لش حل  :toung: 
الاوادم تجي تتغزل فيش وتسولف وياش :toung: 
<< امزح طبعا   :embarrest:  اصلا مايحلى الموضوع الا بك
فديتك عاشقة المستحيل مخربطة انتين
بيني وبين فروش
موفقة قلبوو
وسنة دراسية موفقة
دعاء لكِ

دموعهـ

----------


## دموع الوحدة

> موضوع رائع يعطيك العافيه
> ........................
> اني في اول ثانوي في الثانيه بالقطيف 
> اهاا تمام زين حصلت وحدة في ثانوي
> اخيرا 
> عمري 15
> العمر كله يارب
> صراحه اول يوم حسيته زفففففففت
>  يؤ يؤ لا تقولي كذا يومين وتتعودي
> ...



*سنة دراسية جديدة موفقة*
*دموعهـ*

----------


## دموع الوحدة

> عاشقه المستحيل 
> هههههههههه
> هذا مو موضوعي بس من اعجابي به دائما هنا 
> لانوو اصلا الموضوع ما يحلى الا بك
> وبعدين حتى انتين صغيره اهى اهى 
> والله توقعتش اكبر العمر كله يارب 
> ايه فرووش تحسي كلهم صغار طلعت اني ضبعه ويش هالحاله ههههههههه
> وسالفه الحديده عاد من اول يوم ههه
> مسكينة كسرت خاطري
> ...



*فديت اللي متابعه موضوع وتتواصل وي الموضوع* 
*مشكورة قلبوو*
*صحيح*
*ترى اقرا الكلام اللي بالبني واترك الوردي خخخخخخخخخخخ*
*لاني احول واني احاول اقراه لووووول*

----------


## دموع الوحدة

> عشوق 
> والله عطيتش عمر اكبر 
> 
> واسم الله عليش من هالحدايد 
> 
> 
> روحي معاك
> يلا خيو مرحلة جديده وان شاء الله حلوه
> وتكوين صداقات جديده حلو في هالمرحله
> ...



 
*مشكووورة هدااوي على التواصل*
*ايه ايه كثير من هالدعوات*
**
*قعدي يعن ادعي لينا بس* 
*مو تنسي اني لحالي*
*ما ابغى احد وياي لوووووووول*

----------


## Habit Roman

ماشاء الله  الله يوفقكم جميعاَ

وكل وحدة عرفنا كم عمرها هاهاه بس بصراحة إلي يشوف كتاباتكم يعطيكم عمر أكبر من سنكم موفقين إن شاء الله

أنا بعد راح أقول لكم أول يوم لي هاهاها

أنا وحده لاني في مدرسة ولا في جامعة 

أنا في حوزة المعصومة "ع"

كان أول يوم لي شوي زهق قطيت ولدي في الحضانة ودخلت الصف أكيد بعد ماصاح وناح ولدي وقتل حالة كاأول يوم له 

قابلت بعض الطلبة إلي أعرفهم خارج نطاق الحوزة وسلمت عليهم وجلسنا ساعة وشوي هدرة وسوالف 

وبعدين قامت أم عباس النمر كان تعرفوها  تلقي علينا محاضرتها الطويلة بصراحة تمللت ههه

وبعدين رجعت البيت وطبخت لنا غذا وبس

----------


## الفراش الفاطمي

> ماشاء الله الله يوفقكم جميعاَ
> 
> وكل وحدة عرفنا كم عمرها هاهاه بس بصراحة إلي يشوف كتاباتكم يعطيكم عمر أكبر من سنكم موفقين إن شاء الله
> ان شاء الله 
> 
> أنا بعد راح أقول لكم أول يوم لي هاهاها
> 
> أنا وحده لاني في مدرسة ولا في جامعة 
> 
> ...



يسلمو خيتو دمعوووه <<< عناد  :wink: 
بانتظار البقيه 
تحياتيـ ...

----------


## H.F

حلو موضوعك مره ~
دموع انتي بالسادسه وبثالث اجل تدرسكم م فضه صح ؟

----------


## دموع الوحدة

> حلو موضوعك مره ~
> دموع انتي بالسادسه وبثالث اجل تدرسكم م فضه صح ؟



 
*ايووه صح*
 :amuse: 

*ماقلتِ لنا وشو صار لك اول يوم*

*ننتظرك*

----------


## H.F

ياقلبي أنا متخرجه من زمان وجالسه بالبيت 
ياليتني ادرس كان قلت لك عن ايامي كلها مو بس اول يوم

----------

